# Jian / Nunchaku questions



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm new to this board, so moderator, please wop me upside the head and move my thread if I'm posting in the wrong area.

I have two questions:

First - the word "Jian."  Can anyone tell me what this means and how to pronounce it?  Is it "sword" in general?  And is it pronounced gee-an or gee-on?  Stress on second syllable?

Second - I couldn't find a thread for general weapons.  I'm self-taught with the nunchaku and have run out of movements.  Can anyone recommend an advanced nunchaku video/dvd, preferably demonstration-style (vs. kata style)?   

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 13, 2004)

Jian in Mandarin is "jiAn" or Gim "geem" in Cantonese & it's the basic two edged sword in China. There all sorts of derivations & configurations but a jian is a simple, two edged sword.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 13, 2004)

I googled nunchukus and found some nice sites


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 13, 2004)

Much thanks to you, clfsean.


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, I googled, too.  And tried eBay for vids.  I just don't want to get stuck with some poor quality tape that has 1,999 stances and no strikes.  I want flash!  I want speed!  I want tricks to boggle the mind and make people say, "oooo!"  
Yep, I want pretty (all girls want pretty).  Nunchaku is not my weapon of choice, but it's easy for me and good practice for the reflexes.


----------

